# mute sound?



## insch (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm working with some video clips in Lightroom - I'm checking out some ideas I have shot on my DSLR. The sound on the clips is not required so I'd like to mute it. But I don't want to mute the Mac sound altogether since I'm trying out some shots over particular tracks I'm playing in iTunes.

Any advice? Can I selectively mute sound in Lightroom?

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Aug 3, 2012)

insch, welcome to the forum. What you are asking for is beyond the capability of LR for video.  Another application like iMovie and others will do this for you.


----------



## insch (Aug 7, 2012)

clee01l said:


> insch, welcome to the forum. What you are asking for is beyond the capability of LR for video.  Another application like iMovie and others will do this for you.



Thank you - I guessed that might be the case.


----------



## lookymeyer (Oct 20, 2012)

There is a workaround to this as I have the same problem with being unable to control the audio level when working with video files.

The solution requires AUDIO HIJACK software (Rogue Amoeba) and I don't know if it will work with anything other than the PRO version.  The solution is

- start AHP and go to the quick record menu (don't worry you're not going to record anything).
- As input select lightroom (or whatever application) as the INPUT.
- Click HIJACK followed by MUTE.

There you go - no sound from this particular application but you'll get audio from all others.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 20, 2012)

That's a neat trick, thanks for posting lookymeyer, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## insch (Oct 21, 2012)

Great solution - thank you.


----------

